# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Mini pond at springhill kemayoran

## 36aquatic

Hi bro and sis,
Ada project baru yang baru mulai. And mandor udah dipesanin buat foto2 prosesnya. Semoga bisa direkam semua. Enjoy
Spesifikasi kolam :
Ukuran Kolam : 6 x 2,4 x 1,2 m
Ukuran Filter : 3 x 2,4 x 1,2 m dan TT 1 x 2,4 x 1 m

DESAIN :


GALI-GALI :



PASANGAN BATA/BEKESTING LUAR & PEMBUATAN LANTAI KERJA:





PEMBUATAN WIREMESH :




PASANG-PASANG WIREMESH :




Hujan lagi hujan lagi, pusing. :666: 


PENGERJAAN BEKESTING DALAM :






PENGEPASAN BEKESTING :




FILTER PLUMBING :


ANOTHER VIEW :




PEMASANGAN BEKESTING :

----------


## h3ln1k

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## perrot

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waqjoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Nitto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## engky

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> kok besinya banyak amat yah om? pake besi ukuran berapa tuh?





> Betul om.....apa iya butuh besi segitu banyak yah????
> Maklum sy bukan ahli bangunan/konstruksi jd timbul pertanyaan ini.


Karena tanah di lokasi tidak begitu bagus, cor an harus dibuat tebal. Sebelum pembuatan lantai kerja, tanah telah dipancang dengan bambu dengan rata2 kedalaman 2-3m, dengan ukuran 10 cm persegi.
Besi yang digunakan 10mm, double layer dilantai. Ini dibutuhkan karena memang perhitungan berat kolam+air, dan demi keamanan jangka panjang.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ajik Raffles

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DannyMan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

*UPDATE :*

*LANJUTAN BONGKAR BEKESTING*




*MERATAKAN PERMUKAAN*




*PEMBUATAN SEKAT FILTER*






*PERAKITAN KANOPI*

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ilo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## S03k3tIj0

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

FINISHING BAKKI TOWER dan CANOPY

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DannyMan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## victor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wagiman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 0cf_daniel

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

> welcome aja bro


om koq bisa cornya lgsng dinding sama lantai?
Thanks

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Abu Dzikry

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## chubynovs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

ikannya bagus-bagus ya  ::

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ericsan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koruakisoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## edwin

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Start Filter

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## monscine

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

> Biasanya 28 hari Win, sesuai umur beton aja


Om Harry, maksud umur beton 28 hari apa yah? Tq

----------


## Koi Lovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## yusinwijaya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Y4m1n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

> blm diisi air om tapi di waterponding lg pake flexicoat or semacamnya...betul ga om Harry?
> jadi setelah proses waterponding masih nunggu lagi 2-4minggu ya om?


Setelah 28 hari, bisa dilakukan waterponding. Kalau menggunakan flexicoat, bisa diisi air setelah minimal 5 hari, baiknya setelah seminggu.
Usahakan kolam tidak tergenang air setelah selesai diflexicoat, jika terkena air, segera dilap dan jangan biarkan air tergenang, nanti akan terlihat bercak2 putih. Jika umur flexicoat sudah 5 hari, sudah aman, tidak akan bercak2 lagi. 

Penggunaan flexicoat harus diaduk secara merata untuk semua komponen (bubuk dan cairan). Lakukan pengelapan agar dinding agak lembab sebelum pengaplikasian flexicoat.

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## madkur

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koipemula

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 36aquatic

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zakaria

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DannyMan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gerryochiba

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dTp

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

